# Rhinestones on Polyester satin



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience with pressing rhinestones on polyester satin? I made some transfers for a customer who pressed them onto Satin Jackets and says that his customers are complaining that they the stones are coming off. I have never had this complaint with any other material. 

Thanks


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think it is your problem,you just made the transfers,you didn't pick out the garment or press them.Thats like saying I sold a customer some transfers and they aren't sticking to his scuba suit.mabey in the future make a note that you are only responsible for the transfers only not anything that happens to them after they are received.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you actually see any of these Jackets? I would look, and ask if they washed or sent to cleaners, etc. This would be what I would tell the person who did the pressing to ask. You have no control over that transfer after you sell it.


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

I am waiting to hear back if the jackets have been laundered. This guy is a good customer and he is just asking for pointers on if there is anything 'special' he should do when using this material. He is not mad or anything...just looking for direction and I would like to help him if possible. I have pressed thousands of designs on various types of fabric but I don't have any experience with this 'shiny' material.


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL on the Scuba comment!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

here is a thread to look at from someone who tried. This may help with direction

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t189704.html


----------

